# 2016 YES snowboards



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

that 20/20 looks pretty interesting.

Its neat to see these weird ass boards come out, even if they never catch on or suck, hahaha


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Banjo said:


> that 20/20 looks pretty interesting.
> 
> Its neat to see these weird ass boards come out, even if they never catch on or suck, hahaha


In the catalog (granted, its trying to promote the board) it said that it floats better then a lot of directional powder boards but rides like a true twin on hardback. I don't think I'd buy it but I'd want to ride it for sure.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice, loving what YES is coming out with. Picked up this years basic... looking to get a 420 for next season


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Banjo said:


> that 20/20 looks pretty interesting.
> 
> Its neat to see these weird ass boards come out, even if they never catch on or suck, hahaha


A powder board but only in 146 and 150 ? is that possible ?
No spec on the waist width. They says it's wide. I wonder how it is edge to edge. 

Would be fun to try.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

The new tech that YES (and several other companies) is coming out with is definitely pushing boundaries and making boards even more progressive in their riding characteristics.

Visually however, the Hammerhead still rules! I'm glad I got my PYL while I could.


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

SGoldwin said:


> A powder board but only in 146 and 150 ? is that possible ?
> No spec on the waist width. They says it's wide. I wonder how it is edge to edge.
> 
> Would be fun to try.


The 420 is of similar "length" but is super fun in powder, I imagine the 20/20 as very interesting on real pow days. Not sure about a foot or two but we'll see.

Love the Typo, it's a solid Camrock stick with Underbite tech. Great for people who don't want the Asym tech of the Greats. Wish it would have a Bamboo core though.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

SGoldwin said:


> A powder board but only in 146 and 150 ? is that possible ?
> No spec on the waist width. They says it's wide. I wonder how it is edge to edge.
> 
> Would be fun to try.


its 27.8 for the 150 and 27.4 for the 146. The specs of all the boards are at the end of the catalog.


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

Seem that there is a password required now. Damn.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Custom55 said:


> Seem that there is a password required now. Damn.


Yea dammit


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

password = login ID... reaaaaal secure :jumping1:


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Custom55 said:


> password = login ID... reaaaaal secure :jumping1:


:computer3:

Thanks!

...now to start saving for the 20/20!


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm really liking YES boards. Got 3 now...and their 2016 stuff looks like I'll be comming back to them.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

rambob said:


> I'm really liking YES boards. Got 3 now...and their 2016 stuff looks like I'll be comming back to them.


Same here! Picked up this years basic and I'm blown away. It's just a great all around board... underbite is nice:happy:


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I would get a 20/20 IF I COULD FIND SOME FUCKING POWDER TO RIDE JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Deimus85 said:


> I would get a 20/20 IF I COULD FIND SOME FUCKING POWDER TO RIDE JESUS CHRIST.


It's rare on the east coast for some fresh snow, my resort had some last week in the glades but couldn't make it out:dry:

They're claiming the 20/20 can ride hard pack as well. I'd like to see more of the board shape


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

mkbr said:


> It's rare on the east coast for some fresh snow, my resort had some last week in the glades but couldn't make it out:dry:
> 
> They're claiming the 20/20 can ride hard pack as well. I'd like to see more of the board shape


Yea I mean, any board can technically ride any kind of conditions. The same way you can drive a 600 hp Mustang in the snow. Will it work? Yea. Will it be ideal? Maybe not.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is the nidecker stuff on zuzupopo with login

zuzupopo / Catalogues

As more companies release their 15/16 stuff, it will pop up on this link


----------

